# Heavyocity "NOVO Modern Strings" - The Samplecast review



## reutunes (May 10, 2017)

Big Review section of The Samplecast show 41 - Heavyocity "NOVO Modern Strings"

More information on NOVO Modern Strings HERE

The Samplecast YouTube show ► http://www.youtube.com/TheSamplecast


----------

